# 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block?



## Speed-Freak (Jan 9, 2001)

Is it possible to put a 20V 1.8T cylinder head onto a 2.0 8V block ?
SF


----------



## MitchellAPR (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Speed-Freak)*

Yes. Done it before. Not that difficult. A few oil passages moved and some returns plugged. 16v tensioner and voila.


----------



## Speed-Freak (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (MitchellAPR)*

Interesting.
Not really a retrofit option for 1.8T cars but a nice thing to know for the 2.0 8V cars. 
Thanks.
SF


----------



## MitchellAPR (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Speed-Freak)*

Oh yes, some head gasket mods too.


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (MitchellAPR)*

How can this work??? 8v only has 2 noches in the pistons, where as the 20V has 5noches. There is no way, unless u change the pistons.


----------



## MitchellAPR (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Boosted A4)*

You have to use the low compression motor. And you must take 2 head gaskets and drill out the rivets to add the necessary height. You then put the head gaskets in a torque plate and bore to the desired size, we always did 82.5mm.


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (MitchellAPR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes. Done it before. Not that difficult. A few oil passages moved and some returns plugged. 16v tensioner and voila.[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]You have to use the low compression motor. And you must take 2 head gaskets and drill out the rivets to add the necessary height. You then put the head gaskets in a torque plate and bore to the desired size, we always did 82.5mm.[HR][/HR]​
Sounds alot harder then it is. I still don't understand about the pistons?? 1.8T pistons have 5 notches, u would have to change them to...


----------



## MitchellAPR (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Boosted A4)*

The low compression engine has flat tops. The lift of the cams does not extend far enough to need the reliefs. And actually the 5 valve head only has one notch for the center intake valve. It really is not that hard. But I agree with you...why bother.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (MitchellAPR)*

there is a guy on Audiworld building this same setup. As Mitchell said, there are some oil galleys to be moved/rerouted and I seem to recall him needing a plug for the distributor hole since it is an ABA block. Oh, and the thing about modifying the head gasket was another thing


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (hoTTub)*

WHAT ABOUT THE PISTONS!?!?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Boosted A4)*

What kind of power did u see from this ?


----------



## MitchellAPR (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (WolfGTI)*

Sorry, I said head in my other post. I meant pistons. the 1.8T pistons only have 1 notch it for the center intake valve. Sorry, it's late.
we never saw a significant power increase to really continue. At the time the 1.8T was new and parts were hard to come by. You can make as much power as you want but really when you are doing machining just to make parts fit, I dunno, it just not worth it. I see lots of people building "built" motors and really question most of the decisions. I believe to many people are reverting back to bigger is better. I do not agree. 


[Modified by MitchellAPR, 4:18 AM 3-8-2002]


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (MitchellAPR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry, I said head in my other post. I meant pistons. the 1.8T pistons only have 1 notch it for the center intake valve. Sorry, it's late.
we never saw a significant power increase to really continue. At the time the 1.8T was new and parts were hard to come by. You can make as much power as you want but really when you are doing machining just to make parts fit, I dunno, it just not worth it. I see lots of people building "built" motors and really question most of the decisions. I believe to many people are reverting back to bigger is better. I do not agree. 

[Modified by MitchellAPR, 4:18 AM 3-8-2002][HR][/HR]​So much for all the talk about how the 20v head is a billion times better than 16v heads, much less the 8v head.


----------



## MitchellAPR (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (AZGolf)*

Wait! I didn't mean that the power was not better than the 16 or 8v! It is FAR better. Our fully built 16V race head flowed only 5% better than the stock 20v. The 8 valve, forget it. Not even in the same ballpark. 
One of the things with the 20v is that you really don't need to do much to it...and even if you do, without major surgery, it doesn't help much.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (MitchellAPR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wait! I didn't mean that the power was not better than the 16 or 8v! It is FAR better. Our fully built 16V race head flowed only 5% better than the stock 20v. The 8 valve, forget it. Not even in the same ballpark. 
One of the things with the 20v is that you really don't need to do much to it...and even if you do, without major surgery, it doesn't help much.[HR][/HR]​Hmm. Well I misunderstood your post then. That's good news. I guess what it came down to is that it's pointless to build up a N/A 2.0, even if you use the 20v head?


----------



## Speed-Freak (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (AZGolf)*

My reasoning in the original post was more of someone who has a 2.0 8V Mk3 or Mk2. They would have the normal 16V swap available but I was wondering about a 20V head since they are not as hard to come by anymore.
Then the person could throw a turbo kit onto the car and not have to buy a new motor and have a bit of extra displacement. Or have the engine swap headaches.
Great marriage of the 2.0 and 1.8T turbo kits and technology.








SF


----------



## tobyc (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Speed-Freak)*

If I were looking at NA power ie. no turbo or supercharger I'd do a prepped high compression 1.8tblock and head with throttle bodies. I think it would be great in a Mk2 body.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (tobyc)*

how much more power does this setup give?


----------



## Speed-Freak (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (mrdejected)*

This whole thing is NOT a viable upgrade for an existing 1.8T.
I repeat, NOT for existing 1.8T's!
The 2.0 block does not have alot of the design elements that make the 1.8T so stong. So, by swaping to a 2.0 block you loose strength when compared to the 1.8T
SF


----------



## 46_and_2 (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (Speed-Freak)*

Dragging up an old thread, but why not. It doesn't seem to be discussed very thoroughly on here after doing some searching.
What doesn't seem to be discussed very much is that if this were a viable block swap, 1.8T owners looking to build a new engine could use the same turbo system (stock, stage 3, custom) that they had on their 1.8T but gain some displacement.
So what we know from people's comments so far:
Yes, the 20V 1.8T head will fit on the 2.0 block with some modification.
The 2.0 block is not as stout as the 1.8T block (no qualification given here).
What we should know for this to be a useful thread for 1.8T people seeking to build a 20 valve 2.0T, or at least those wondering if it is viable:
What is it that is not as strong on the 2.0 block? Obviously, the crank, pistons, and rods would be the main things to consider. Some may want to go custom on the pistons for a relatively low compression higher boost buildup. Can the 1.8T rods be used with the 2.0 crank, etc? Is the 2.0 crank weak or subpar?
A writeup of the necessary alterations to the head gasket, oil passages etc. would be helpful as well.
If one could use a 2.0 block, in their 1.8T buildup and keep all other parts equal or better than the 1.8T parts, the extra displacement would be nice.


_Modified by 46_and_2 at 10:52 PM 6-27-2003_


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: 20V 1.8T Head on a 2.0 8V Block? (46_and_2)*

why even use a 2.0 block? Just rebuild the bottom end... shorter rods and pistons with a new Crankshaft and longer throw will not only increase displacement to 2.0 (1797cc to 1987cc) but will also increase compression and lighten up the front end resulting in better torque delivery. check out my archived thread on this EXACT topic, and the company that makes bottom-end 1.8T set ups below. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=848854 

http://www.eurospecsport.com/ 
edit: wrong url for stroker kits, new one added
edit2:crankshaft not camshaft



_Modified by SN2BDNGRZB55 at 3:08 PM 6-27-2003_


----------

